# Colostrum intake



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How long can it take for calves to learn too drink? One born today probably just before noon does not appear to have it figured out yet.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Usually with in an hour. Most of the time less than that.

They are born with plenty of reserve fuel. The most important part is for colostrum to be the first thing they drink.

At some point the calf or momma will become frustrated and quit trying. As long as they are actively trying I do not step in. It takes a lot of energy to stand and keep nudging. They may try then take a break, then try again.

You may be getting close to the time when a little help is needed. Just depends on the calf's condition.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Calf looks good. Was close while I was watching. I got him banded after he laid down and mama went to graze.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Had some of the dumber calves go almost a day. Usually tube them and that lights the fire to get em to nurse. Once in a great while ya get one that thinks he can't breathe and nurse at the same time. Irritating but after a while, they figure it out.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will leave alone and observe tomorrow. If calf doesn't make it mama can make some burger.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Been told colostrum within first 12 to 24 hrs. If momma's tit is still unsucked by morning would help lil feller find his way little milk on finger to give him the idea


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Colostrum is best taken up within 2-6 hours of birth about 5% of the calf's weight. It has 5 times the minerals vitamins and energy of regular milk. But the big thing is the antibodies. The first section of small intestine(cant remember the name) absorbs those antibodies after birth with out digesting them. But the lining on the intestine starts to grow over right after birth. Within a day it can no longer absorb those antibodies. They get digested as protein instead. But the calf can still get the benefit of the energy. Its just those antibodies are so very important.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Has he figured it out yet?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am thinking so. Judging by mama she got suckled. I couldn't find him though. I am guessing he is hiding in paddock I opened up a few days ago. I don't want to trample it with four wheeler.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

You'd need a drone and an infrared camera to find him in there...ha


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Glad he figured it out.

I have always heard withing the first couple hours also, the sooner the better. I had one this spring that just didn't get it for a couple days. It was up & trying within the first couple minutes but just couldn't find the teets, I helped it find them a couple times but as soon as they would move she couldn't find them again. Very frustrating for the first couple days, but as soon as the calf figured it out she was off to the races.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I am thinking so. Judging by mama she got suckled. I couldn't find him though. I am guessing he is hiding in paddock I opened up a few days ago. I don't want to trample it with four wheeler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you won't have a story like mine. A calf about 2-3 weeks was fine when I checked it last Friday. Monday it was missing. Tall grass tress very hard to find a calf that's laying down. Looked again Tuesday. Still nothing. Wednesday the mother was hanging around an certain area mooing. I went to see what it was about. Good news I found the missing calf. Bad news it was dead.

Why is it when calf prices are high they seem to drop dead like flies but when prices were low and loosing money on every animal you can't kill them if you try??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

If not received in the first 24 hours colustrum is nothing but energy but they will get no antibodies from it. Personally I feel the antibodies are the most important part.

The powdered colustrum from TSC does work. First calf we had this year momma cleaned it up then walked away and lost all interest. Was her first and no point in trying to pen her up as she wasn't making any milk yet at the time. My buddy with the Jersey's always keeps some frozen colustrum around. Went and got the last quart he had, then fed the calf twice more with the powdered stuff, calf is doing just fine now other than thinking he's a person and refusing to associate with the other cows or calves.

When we still milked the vet that took care of heard health personally thought you couldn't give a calf enough colustrum in the first 24 hours.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I kept two Jersey nurse cows until a couple of years ago. Used them to raise day old calves from the sale barn. We kept frozen colostrum. It was always a good feeling to know you had some stored in case it was needed.

Some of the best money we made was raising calves on those Jerseys.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, we had a old holstein/angus cross cow around, she'd raise 3 or 4 calves at a time. Like you said, best money we made.

Have a few now that I still think there might be a little holstein left in the herd, raise their own and let another nurse at the same time.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

He is looking good today. He figured it out. He is out of hiding hanging with the rest of the herd in the shade.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Excellent news! Gramps would say the more you stir it the worse it smells


----------

